# California Cali does it again!



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Ok, here we go again!!  More kits born today!  They are a cross between my California and my New Zealand, because I wanted some colors, as they are sold for children, not really as for meat.  I can’t tell people what to do with them, when they leave here...but that’s what I hope! . So, this momma has been upping her litters by 1 each time, so that’s nice.  No white ones so Chris will be happy...🤣. There’s one...when I did my count, and was taking pictures, he was moving across the cage like crazy!!  Super fast little bugger!  So, I’m definitely going to have to keep an eye on him when I have the door open so he doesn’t go flying out doing a double flip, in with my pigs!!🤣🤣❤️❤️🐰🐰🐷🐷


----------



## Miss mouse (Mar 24, 2020)

Look at those cute little speckles! Are there 7?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Yep!  I cross bred her because  most kids like spots.  She’s a good momma.  My bunnies are selling out really fast right now with all the kids home from school!!  Chris is meeting them at the grocery store parking lot, with boxes of bunnies, I have a compromised immune system.... Otherwise..they are my babies!!  But, people are already reserving the ones that are only a few weeks old because the ones old enough to go sold out sooo fast!!


----------



## Miss mouse (Apr 3, 2020)

Update?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Ohhh...they are doing awesome!!  All my kits are!!  Sorry, I’ve been sooo busy!  These guys are leavin* the nest now and getting quite active.. one tan spots!!   She’ll go fast!!  Unless I keep her!!  I’m buying a lionhead Saturday!  Everything right now is video for my page...so ill  convert some to YouTube, so I can post on here...some you’ve got to see!!


----------

